# Transmitir videos en vivo por internet



## fabry_nirvana (Jun 13, 2007)

hola queria saber si alguno sabe como transmitir videos por internet

lo q quiero hacer es, con 5 o 6 camaras filmar la fabrica de mi viejo y de ahi enviarlo por internet hacia mi casa, lei algo en http://www.maestrosdelweb.com/editorial/videonline/ pero quiero saber como hacer eso pero con mas camaras.

tambien queria saber con 6 camaras como tendria q ser la conexión de internet

muchas gracias. Fabrizio


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2007)

Si no me equivoco, el articulo que leiste esta un poquito distante de lo que necesitas... de cualquier manera, suponiendo que tenes un pc super requete recontra re zarpado en potente y una super conexión a internet podes correr una instancia del windows media enconder para cada camara, asignando un puerto a cada una...

Una manera un poquito más acertada de hacerlo seria usando cámaras ip... mandas todas a un router y listo... lo único que tenes que hacer es vigilar a los operarios desde tu casa jeje en un centro comercial donde trabajaba tenían un sistema así... con un soft llamado e-netcam lite, creo... cada local tenia su ip y puerto.


----------

